# Tarpon in Tampa and ICAST 2009



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry I have not been around lately.. just been a tad busy since like May.(Tarpon season etc)

Here's a tarpon we got yesterday in Tampa bay in the thunder storms using threadfins. 

The rest is just some cool stuff I saw at ICAST This year. Hope to try some of new gadgets out soon.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

cool [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] thanks for sharing


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Van Staal's line retrieve adjustment is brilliant.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> Van Staal's line retrieve adjustment is brilliant.


Are those Van Staal reels worth it? or are they just super fancy and not really a good justification for them compared to a 150 dollar reel?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Some really interesting stuff there for sure. I like what looks to be a soft plastic topwater like a spook. 

Not sure what's up with that offset spinning reel spool, care to elaborate a bit?

Also, did you need a polarizing filter to cut the glare on Ricky's head?

;D

-T


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Sorry for the late response Tom.. been running around a bit lately.

The offset reel thing is an interesting concept. It's basically for biginners that do not know how to work a lure. So every revolution is... long,short, long, short oblong retrieve giving the lure action just by reeling it in. When a strike occures it straightens out and it's back to a normal spinning reel.

Sounds like it might work. 



> Some really interesting stuff there for sure. I like what looks to be a soft plastic topwater like a spook.
> 
> Not sure what's up with that offset spinning reel spool, care to elaborate a bit?
> 
> ...


----------



## snookermanjeff (Jun 2, 2009)

nice poon! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

> Sorry for the late response Tom.. been running around a bit lately.
> 
> The offset reel thing is an interesting concept. It's basically for biginners that do not know how to work a lure. So every revolution is... long,short, long, short oblong retrieve giving the lure action just by reeling it in. When a strike occures it straightens out and it's back to a normal spinning reel.
> 
> ...



Thats a really cool idea. Those Dragon Fly kayaks are awesome.


----------

